# WebMD says that outlook for people with SA is good.



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

http://www.webmd.com/anxiety-panic/guid ... der?page=3
"Mental Health: Social Anxiety Disorder
(continued)
What Is the Outlook for People With Social Anxiety Disorder?
*The outlook is generally good with treatment. Many people recover and enjoy more productive lives.*

Can Social Anxiety Disorder Be Prevented?
Unfortunately, social anxiety disorder cannot be prevented, but seeking help as soon as symptoms surface can help make treatment more effective."

Before coming across this page, I thought that
1. social anxiety is a chronic condition.
2. It can never be completely cured. At best, its negative effects can be lessened by learning coping techniques. 
3. Even if SA improves, the person has a near 100% chance of relapse.

Good to know I was wrong.


----------



## papaya (Jan 12, 2008)

this is really good to hear!! Thanks for posting :]


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

the same is said about depression, but im starting to think its lies.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Not 100% lies. A lot of people are helped, some aren't. This IS the positive thinking board, BTW ... :lol


----------

